# Piccadilly circus; old and new?



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

A42251 said:


> Neon signs look ugly and out-of place among the type of histric architecture in those Piccadily pics.
> 
> Neon fits in fine in Times Square or in Oriental cities but it looks really nasty in stately-old European cities. I think they should get rid of all of it. Piccadily would still be an exciting entertainment hub without these ugly signs.


What utter rubbish!!!

Piccadilly Circus is one of the most buzzing, vibrant and popular locations in London.

The signs are what give the area its character and vibe. It's an amazing place. Removing them would kill the atmosphere in the area.

Besides, London is a city of contrasts - old and new, blended together. The signs complement (rather than spoil) these old buildings.

In somewhere like Rome they would probably look rather out-of-place, but this is London for Christ's sake!

When you think of famous streets in London, Piccadilly Circus is one that immediately springs to mind for most people.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

A42251 said:


> Neon signs look ugly and out-of place among the type of histric architecture in those Piccadily pics.
> 
> Neon fits in fine in Times Square or in Oriental cities but it looks really nasty in stately, old European cities. I think they should get rid of all of it. Piccadily would still be an exciting entertainment hub without these ugly signs.



I disagree....i dont know if you have been to Piccadilly in person, but the signs actually do fit in with the older architecture, and without them Piccadilly circus would be nowhere near a buzzing....the new, super high tech signs are amazing, i've seen them loads of times but each time they still add to the atmosphere. 

If they werent there then Piccadilly circus would still look great, but it wouldnt have the identity it has now....it could be a dozen other places in London.


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> I disagree....i dont know if you have been to Piccadilly in person, but the signs actually do fit in with the older architecture, and without them Piccadilly circus would be nowhere near a buzzing....the new, super high tech signs are amazing, i've seen them loads of times but each time they still add to the atmosphere.
> 
> If they werent there then Piccadilly circus would still look great, but it wouldnt have the identity it has now....it could be a dozen other places in London.





What I really love about the new LED screens there is that at night they light up the entire Circus like giant floodlights. And the brightness of the entire street changes along with the ever changing images!



The VUE cinema in Leceister Square has now also got LED screens. If only MTV made use of the giant LED screen attached to thier new HQ in the square, a leftover from the time when the place was Home nightclub.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Piccadilly Circus really is my favourite place in London, it's just awesome!


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

You people are talking like you've never heard of Times Square


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

asohn said:


> You people are talking like you've never heard of Times Square



Heard of it, haven't been, would love to go!


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

asohn said:


> You people are talking like you've never heard of Times Square


What's Times Square got to do with anything?

We're talking about Piccadilly Circus...... in London! :happy:


----------



## Kuiper (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm also favour of these huge advertising Screens. They really are part of big city feeling.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

If you've ever been, you'd know you don't need big screens in Piccadilly Circus/Leicester Square area to feel like you're in a big city.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^^ I heard from an american who had been to Leicester square (i haven´t been there) that he thought it was a poor atemt to copy times square, and he said it was not impressive at all. I haven´t been there so i don´t know what to say....


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ It's not Leicester Square but nearby Piccadilly Circus. Piccadilly Circus's lights and hoardings are at least as old as Times Square's so there was no copying. Times Square does have more lights but it's a cramped traffic junction (not a square at all) and IMO the buildings and atmosphere at Piccadilly circus are more attractive. Also Piccadilly Circus is surrounded by masses of nightlife which flows continuously through Soho, Chinatown, Leicester Square, and Covent Garden. The area around Times Square is disappointingly quiet compred to London's endlessly wonderful West End. I was there today - I love it....


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

There are plans for a revamp of Leicester Square in the near future.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Really? What are the plans?


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

There was a thread in the UK & Ireland forum a while ago... it looked as if they're going to improve the lighting in the middle of the square, and generally make it a friendlier place. There was a rendering which showed a "path" of light running around the grass in the middle. I think they're going to erect some kind of platform or stage as well. Can't remember exactly, but I know it looked good.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

A42251 said:


> Neon signs look ugly and out-of place among the type of histric architecture in those Piccadily pics.
> 
> Neon fits in fine in Times Square or in Oriental cities but it looks really nasty in stately, old European cities. I think they should get rid of all of it. Piccadily would still be an exciting entertainment hub without these ugly signs.


Most of the buildings in Picadilly Circus and nearby Shafstbury Avenue are no older than the ones in Times Square. They're primarily from the 1800's and early 1900's.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Is times square quiet? Have you been to NYC Monkey?


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> I don't think skyscrapers would suit the area. They would spoil its character.


I agree with that.


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> Most of the buildings in Picadilly Circus and nearby Shafstbury Avenue are no older than the ones in Times Square. They're primarily from the 1800's and early 1900's.


The only pre-WWII building I can think of in Times Square is the Paramount building. TS has a lot of glass towers that were built in the last ten or so years. Neon and video screens fit in nicely with the contemporary architecture in TS but, IMO, look out of place on the style of architecture in Piccadily Circus.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

Great place...i wish Bogotá had something like it.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Good to hear. I really like Leicester Square but it can be a bit choatic and crazy when it's dark. I wouldn't mind some more park benches either...


----------

